# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  بالشرح المصور Hiren’s BootCD 15.2أسطوانة الصيانة الشاملة تحتوى على كل البرامج الخدمية

## mohamed73

_Download Hiren’s BootCD 15.2 / free download Hiren’s BootCD 2013_  شرح وتحميل إسطوانة الصيانة الكاملة والشهيرة هيرنز بوت 2013 اسطوانة الإنقاذ التى تعمل من على الدوس بالشرح المصور ..  _Hiren’s BootCD 15.2_   
[IMG][/IMG]  _
Hiren's BootCD is a boot CD containing various diagnostic programs such  as partitioning agents, system performance benchmarks, disk cloning and  imaging tools, data recovery tools, MBR tools, BIOS tools, and many  others for fixing various computer problems. It is a Bootable CD; thus,  it can be useful even if the primary operating system cannot be booted._  
إسطوانة هيرنز الجديدة والشهيرة لإزالة الفيروسات المستعصية وإصلاح النظام  وعمل إسكان من على الدوس وكذلك أخذ نسخة إحطياتية من النظام فى حال تنزيل  ويندوز جديد وإظافة خطوط جديدة لبرامج الويندوز أمثلة الأوفيس اسطوانة  ذاتية الإقلاع تعمل عن طريق ال (DOS ) الحاسب حيث تستطيع تهيئة الهارد ديسك  ( format ) و تقسيم الهارد ( Fdisk )وتغيير نظام الملفات ( Fat ,Fat32,  NTFS ) و لفحصالقرص الصلب وإصلاح المشاكل والأعطاب و فحص القرص الصلب من  الفيروسات وعرض الصور و إسترداد الملفات المحذوفه وغير ذلك الكثير والكثير  من المزايا التى لا تعد ولا تحصى اقتنوا هذه النسخة ...     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الشرح المصور لكيفية إستخدام البرنامج :  أولاً : بعد تحميل البرنامج قم بحرقه على سى دى مثل حرق أى ويندوز على السى دى .   ثانياً : أتبع التعليمات كما فى الصور .

----------


## yasin

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Star20122

أشكرك جداً علي شرحك الرائع وموجودك المتميز  ....   جاري التحميل

----------


## abde rahim

_شكرا اخي محمد على الشرح_

----------

